# Cracked EPS?



## Trucker Dan (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 2011 EPS with a crack right where the headtube and toptube join. Has anybody else seen this before? I wonder if it's just a paint crack and if the bike is safe to ride. The frame hasn't been crashed and probably has less than 10,000 miles on it. I sent an e-mail to colnago a week ago but haven't heard anything back. I was planing on selling the frame but now it's pretty much unsellable.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

If you look inside frame from headtube hole with light and tiny mirror do you see a crack. My paint on my Master Extra Light has a spot that looks like that after about 15 years though. It is just the paint cracking under the clearcoat. I do see what you mean though, a hard sell no doubt about it.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

PM me and I'll give you a direct contact (and phone number) at Colnago USA.

My place in Chicago is literally across the street from them. I can see the building from where I type this response.

Cheers.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I've seen several colnagos with similar issues -- often at the head tube area. This looks like paint cracking to me. I think they hang them by the dropouts when they do the clear coat.
you can easily remove the headset retainer to get a look at it from the inside (use a piece of wood dowl from the inside and tap it out.).
Try marking the crack with a marker to see if it grows the more you ride it. Real cracks always grow as the tube continues to fail.


----------



## Trucker Dan (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I can't see any indication of a crack inside the frame. But where the crack is on the inside is all covered with glue, it's right where the top tube ends in the lug. If it is cracked it's in the lug, the toptube doesn't support any load where the crack is. 
I tried emailing colnago but they were of no help. The warranty is up after 2 years. The frame is actually a 2010 not a 2011 like I stated in the original post. They wouldn't tell me if cracks in the paint were common in that area because of liability concerns. I think they should have better customer service on an obvious manufacturing defect in a $5500 frame. They were nice enough to supply links to a couple of different carbon and paint repair places in the USA. 
I would keep riding it but I was planing on selling it when I noticed the crack. The frame is a little too big for me to get the aggressive fit I want. I guess I have to figure out if its worth the money to get it repainted or to sell it as is. Anybody want a 62 cm eps for dirt cheep? Ill sell the frame, fork, and headset for $900 shipped in the USA with the paint crack as is. I just don't feel like dealing with it anymore.


----------



## sante pollastri (Dec 2, 2012)

I had a problem like this on my EPS fork,soon replaced by Colnago.
it was a paint crack,Colnago had an issue with only white painting,don't worry,plus,your crack is on the lug,which is very stiff.
it's only an aesthetic discomfort.


----------

